
A Virus That Could Cure Alzheimer’s, Parkinson’s, and More - sharp11
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/next/body/phage-alzheimers-cure/
======
Nutmog
Warning, another early stage trail drug!

Phase I <\-- They are here

Phase II 18% proceed to phase III [1]

Phase III 50% succeed. 25% for first-in-class agents, which it sounds like
this one is. [2]

So _if_ this phage passes its current phase I trials, it would then have a 5%
chance of eventually getting to market. The current probability of success
would be even lower because it hasn't yet completed phase I.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phases_of_clinical_research](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phases_of_clinical_research)

[2] [http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidgrainger/2015/01/29/why-
too...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidgrainger/2015/01/29/why-too-many-
clinical-trials-fail-and-a-simple-solution-that-could-increase-returns-on-
pharma-rd/#29af4ddc5f67)

~~~
dumbmatter
Also the mechanism by which it works (eliminating certain protein aggregates
in the brain) might not actually be related to the cause of Alzheimer's. Many
other drugs targeting these aggregates have failed.

It could be that it's like trying to cure the flu by taking tylenol - sure you
get a fever when you get the flu, but it's not the root cause.

But I hope it works!

~~~
Someone1234
But would it ultimately not matter if you aren't cured? To use your analogy,
tylenol takes away some of the symptoms, if this takes away the symptoms of
Alzheimer/Parkinson's from an outside observer's perspective you're "cured."
Even if in reality you aren't and have to take this for the rest of your life.

~~~
tbrock
The drug companies would love that outcome wouldn't they:

Sick for the rest of your life === $$$

~~~
dumbmatter
People with Alzheimer's would love it too, because the status quo is that your
memory deteriorates and then you die, and there's basically nothing you can do
about it.

------
tim333
It's interesting that just putting M13 in the nasal passages of the control
group of mice "showed very nice recovery of their cognitive function" \- if I
read the article correctly.

I wonder if someone could try that in humans in some less FDA obsessed country
given that "M13, the phage was originally isolated from sewage in Germany 50
years ago" and so is presumably not that hard to come by.

My dad has Parkinsons like deterioration at the moment and it would be nice to
have some recovery of cognitive function now rather than waiting for the
treatment to be officially approved after he's been dead for a decade or two.

